# Found: Throw bag on Big Thompson



## boater Q (Dec 1, 2010)

I lost a small mesh type earlier in the year on the Big Thompson.
No word on it. I was hoping Paul S might have found it by now.
It was lost on the first rapid of the upper section.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Make sure it gets dumped at toilet bowl or kirsh, Since I removed one, I'd be happy to put one back.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry, no mesh. Long and skinny with plastic loops on either end. Looks to me like it was just accidentally left on shore.

Naturally it will be dumped below toilet bowl. When your legs get tangled in the existing ropes you'll want another rope to grab onto to pull your head up.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I lost a red mountain-somethingorother throw bag on there a while back, but that doesn't sound like it.


----------

